
The area of sphere [gif] - diego898
http://matematicascercanas.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/VarC3A1zsceruza.gif
======
diego898
Reddit discussion on r/math:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/4yf5h4/the_area_of_sp...](https://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/4yf5h4/the_area_of_sphere_strangely_beautiful_in_its/)

